# Eclipse: Jar Datei erstellen?



## peterfarge (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe in Eclipse ein Projekt. Dieses enthält eine Mainklasse und hat eine Oberfläche mit ein paar AWT und Swing Controls. Wenn ich in Eclipse "run as"->SWT Applikation aufrufe wird alles korrekt ausgeführt. Nun möchte ich alles als JAR Datei exportieren. Ich mache also einen Rechtsklick auf die Main Klasse, wähle exportieren, und fülle die folgenden Dialoge aus.

Wenn ich nun versuche die jar Datei auszuführen bekomme ich diesen Fehler:


> T:\>java -jar mytest.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: prefuse/Display
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Es werden ein paar Klassen nicht gefunden. Woran kann das liegen? Sucht Eclipse nicht alle benötigten Klassen heraus?


Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Mai 2006)

peterfarge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sucht Eclipse nicht alle benötigten Klassen heraus?


Wenn diese packages nicht Teil deines Projekts sind, oder sie (im 2. oder 3.) Teil
des Jar-Erstellen Dialogs kein Häkchen gesetzt haben, ist die Antwort: "Ja".

Das heißt du mußt diese Extra-Libraries mit einbinden (wie genau das in Eclipse
geht, weiß ich noch nicht; bin selbst Eclipse-Neuling)


----------



## peterfarge (18. Mai 2006)

Jetzt funktioniert es... sowas könnte man auch automatisieren...

Vielen Dank

Peter


----------

